# Newbie Here :)



## Claireoll (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Guys 

Just introducing myself! I am new to mice, but keep Skinny/Guinea pigs, Budgies, Cockatiel, Dwarf Hamsters and a Blue and gold Macaw. I can't believe how many varieties of fancy mice there are! I am very interested in the Reds, they are stunning! I am hoping to own one soon. A lady in the Netherlands has one, just trying to figure out how to bring him over!

Look forward to chatting and learning 

Claire xx


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Claire.
Welcome
Have a lot of fun,here.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to FMB!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Greetings!


----------

